# Rabbit ground



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Recently moved to Muskegon, looking for some areas to run my beagle. Have covered some areas in the Muskegon/Newaygo state game area,nice area but lots of hardwoods. Can anyone steer me in the right direction for some cover areas. General areas would be good, not looking for specific spots.
Thanks in advance


----------

